# Identify Bush hog



## mlagan (Apr 16, 2018)

I am looking for help identifying a bush hog I recently purchased. I bought it as a Brown Tree Cutter. It is extremely heavy duty. No identifying marks on it, all the labels gone. I need to buy the correct clutches and any other associated parts. I measured and purchased clutches that would fit. After adjusting the tension I ran it through some small brush. THe clutch plates started smoking, caught fire and burned before I could get the bush hog stopped. It was exciting but not very productive.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I can't be certain, but it looks like a Brown 2000 series, perhaps a mid 90's?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy mlagan, welcome to the tractor forum.

WOW! I've never seen one of those. Looks like it will get the job done. Note on the second piece of literature Bill provided it states "All model Specifications" *Slip Clutch* 100 HP - 4 disc clutch w/4 adjustments w/over-run. 

I suspect the clutch you refer to was slipping - not adjusted correctly. Maybe not the right clutch. I would call Brown and see what they say.

Have fun with your new toy!!


----------

